# Super Red????



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

This is my first post, hope it works....

Would you guys consider this to be a regular red or super???

Just got him so hes a little beat up.

View attachment 53102


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

one more

View attachment 53103


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

the only difference between a red and a super red is that a super red is caught in the wild like the ones I have.. beleive me you will know if it is or not because I am having problems with my 4 pygo natts that are super reds who are always nipping each others fins and alot of eye gauging. now one of them is blind and they are only 2 1/2" long in a 50 gallon tank.. hope I help you enough...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

a regular red


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Super red is a comon name given to P. nattereri from norther Brazil that have a reticulated or "snakeskin"spotting pattern when they are small. It doesnt mean it is a wild caught fish, however they are most likely caught in the wild or grown out in native ponds. When these "super" reds grow out it is very hard...if even possible...to tell them apart from other natts.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

reg. red


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

It is a peruvian red nasha ( black spots and lower jaw not sticking out like reg red bellies. ( western region red belly piranha ). ( Fake cariba/notatus ) You can mostly get them in wild but I know a guy who bred red nashas and sold most of them to lfs.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Regular red


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a common red belly.... Nice looking fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Old post and yes...it is a nattereri.

Closed.


----------

